# Constant Belching, Growling noises coming up throat - need some help



## 14486

I have had a two year history of IBS and anxiety. In the past two months I've experienced yet another new symptom. I constantly feel belching and growling noises coming up my throat and it disturbs my whole entire day. I don't feel acidy (I take Prevacid 30 mg 2 x a day). I just really feel like I could vomit at any moment when these noises are coming up all day long. It's hard to eat or drink anything, and it's hard to exercise or even talk. My GI doctor says it's reflux, my psychiatrist says it's anxiety, my ENT is treating me for post nasal drip, but NOTHING they are doing is helping. I take Prevacid, Zelnorm (which obviously I have to stop now because it was just suspended by the FDA), Paxil, and Klonapin. Can someone give me some advice? I'm so depressed and frustrated.


----------



## 16789

My IBS started with the belching and they put me on the nexium and it didn't make a difference. I had an upper endoscopy and they saw gastritis, so they put me on zegerid. I noticed that the burping subsided, just not all the way. When I get nervous I burp a lot. But now I am not burping all day everyday.


----------



## 14486

It's improved a little bit but some days are worse than others. I guess it must be a little bit of everything: anxiety, reflux, allergies and post nasal drip. Went off the Paxil and switched back to Pamelar. About to try domperidone and hope that helps me with something.


----------

